# TAG - Talented and Gifted



## ragsdalt

En el sistema educativo de los EEUU existe el nombre "Talented and Gifted" que dan a los estudiantes que se identifican como muy inteligentes. (Generally students in the 90th percentile of their testing group statewide). ¿Existe una frase equivalente en español? 
¿Si no haya término específico, qué sería otra manera de decirlo? ¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Jaén

Hola, Ragsdalt.

Creo que sería interesante si nos dijeras para qué país se destina tu traducción, ya que tal vez exista en determinado país, pero no en otro. Por lo menos en México nunca escuché algo parecido 'a nivel estatal'. En todo caso, se diría que es un 'alumno destacado en su estado'.

Depende de si en el país se realizan exámenes de aprovechamiento por estado. En mis tiempos de estudiante en México, eso no existía, o al menos nunca me llamaron (por qué será?  ).

Espero haberte aclarado algo.

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## rundown73

Creo que se usa la palabra "superdotado"


----------



## Jaén

rundown73 said:


> Creo que se usa la palabra "superdotado"


Pero esa sería una 'denominación' oficial? Yo imagino que la pregunta de Ragsdalt es un poco en ese sentido.


----------



## ragsdalt

Jaén said:


> Hola, Ragsdalt.
> 
> Creo que sería interesante si nos dijeras para qué país se destina tu traducción, ya que tal vez exista en determinado país, pero no en otro. Por lo menos en México nunca escuché algo parecido 'a nivel estatal'. En todo caso, se diría que es un 'alumno destacado en su estado'.
> 
> Depende de si en el país se realizan exámenes de aprovechamiento por estado. En mis tiempos de estudiante en México, eso no existía, o al menos nunca me llamaron (por qué será?  ).
> 
> Espero haberte aclarado algo.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Alberto.


 
En este caso, refiero a estudiantes dentro de los estados unidos que han recibido este titulo de ser inteligentes y dotados. 



Jaén said:


> Pero esa sería una 'denominación' oficial? Yo imagino que la pregunta de Ragsdalt es un poco en ese sentido.


 
Si, Jaen. Creo que rundown73 tiene razon en cuanto a lo que se dice conversacion pero necesito decirlo en un registro formal. No se si "superdotado" seria propiamente dicho en el mundo de la educacion....pero como no soy hablante nativo y no estoy familiarizado con la jerga educativa en espanol, no lo se.  Puede ser...

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Jaén

Hola de nuevo.

Sí, estaba leyendo esto que encontré sobre los TAG, y como te digo, no sé si en algún país de habla hispana se haga este tipo de exámenes y certificación. Por lo menos en México, que yo sepa, no. Tal vez en otro país sí. Para esto, tal vez tendrías que explicar que es un alumno "con certificación TAG", que sería algo así como decir que alguien tiene el diploma Toefl, o Cambridge, o sea, el público al que va dirigido tu texto debe saber de qué se trata esa certificación.

Tal vez si nos dieras el contexto podríamos ofrecerte más sugerencias.

Saludos!


----------



## ragsdalt

En los estados unidos, hay una ley que dicta que todos los estudiantes tienen el derecho a una educacion.  Ademas, la ley dice que los estudiantes con necesidades especiales tienen que recibir servicios especiales para adaptar a sus necesidades.  De esta manera, las escuelas proveen una oportunidad justa para cada estudiante (al menos en teoria).  Esto incluye estudiantes con limitaciones fisicas, retraso mental y condiciones como autismo y el Síndrome de Down.  Tambien incluye estudiantes avanzados que necesitan mas estimulo mental que la clase tipica les aporta.  Algunas de las condiciones son condiciones medicas diagnosticados por un medico.  Los estudiantes dotados estan identificados por las notas altas que sacan en las pruebas estandarizadas.  

Una vez que los estudiantes estan identificados como estudiantes con necesidades especiales, los padres, los maestros, un administrador y el estudiante se reunen para hablar de la situacion y de lo que van a hacer para adaptar su curricula.  En el caso de los estudiantes superdotados, esto significa que reciben tareas mas avanzadas que requiere mas pensamiento analitico.  El resultado varia con cada estudiante y cada escuela pero posibles soluciones son que los estudiantes tienen la oportunidad de hacer proyectos acerca de temas que les interesan, ir al proximo grado para tomar clases de matematicas mas avanzados, etc.  

Talented and Gifted es el nombre que el gobierno da para distinguir estos estudiantes de los demas.  La cosa importante es que estos estudiantes de "TAG" tienen una inteligencia mas desarrollado que la de sus companeros y las escuelas tienen el deber de servirles y adaptar la materia para ellos.  En terminos basicos, quiere decir que los estudiantes son avanzados.


----------



## ragsdalt

No es una certificacion o programa como el TOEFL, el SAT, o Cambridge.  Sino es un nombre para caracteriza el tipo de estudiante.  

Aquel sitio que encontraste describe exactamente la condicion de que hablo. TAG es un nombre para un estudiante que cae debajo de estas descripciones. !Que buen sitio que encontraste! Gracias por su interes en este tema...


----------



## Jaén

ragsdalt said:


> En los *E*stados *U*nidos, hay una ley que dicta que todos los estudiantes tienen el derecho a una educaci*ó*n. Adem*á*s, la ley dice que los estudiantes con necesidades especiales tienen que recibir servicios especiales para adaptar*se* a sus necesidades. De esta manera, las escuelas proveen una oportunidad justa para cada estudiante (al menos en teor*í*a). Esto incluye estudiantes con limitaciones f*í*sicas, retraso mental y condiciones como autismo y el Síndrome de Down. Tambi*é*n incluye estudiantes avanzados que necesitan m*á*s est*í*mulo mental que la clase t*í*pica les aporta. Algunas de las condiciones son condiciones m*é*dicas diagnosticad*a*s por un m*é*dico. Los estudiantes dotados est*á*n identificados por las notas altas que sacan en las pruebas estandarizadas.
> 
> Una vez que los estudiantes est*á*n identificados como estudiantes con necesidades especiales, los padres, los maestros, un administrador y el estudiante se reunen para hablar de la situaci*ó*n y de lo que van a hacer para adaptar su *currículo*. En el caso de los estudiantes superdotados, esto significa que reciben tareas m*á*s avanzadas que requiere*n* m*á*s pensamiento anal*í*tico. El resultado var*í*a con cada estudiante y cada escuela*,* pero posibles soluciones son que los estudiantes *tengan* la oportunidad de hacer proyectos acerca de temas que les interesan, ir al pr*ó*ximo grado para tomar clases de matem*á*ticas m*á*s avanzados, etc.
> 
> Talented and Gifted es el nombre que el gobierno da para distinguir estos estudiantes de los dem*á*s. La cosa importante es que estos estudiantes de "TAG" tienen una inteligencia m*á*s desarrollad*a* que la de sus compa*ñ*eros y las escuelas tienen el deber de servirles y adaptar la materia para ellos. En t*é*rminos basicos, quiere decir que los estudiantes son avanzados.


Lo que me temía! En países subdesarrollados no tenemos todo ese cuidado con estudiantes en esas condiciones. O aprende, o aprende, no hay de otra 

Pues bueno, insisto en que tendrás que poner "Estudiante TAG" o "Estudiante con certificación TAG" y explicar de qué se trata. Pues no creo que exista una denominación oficial para esta situación.

Pregunto de nuevo, para quién va dirigido este escrito? Tal vez para alguna escuela especializada en algún país hispano, si es así, tal vez ahí conozcan esta designación.

Alguna otra idea?

Edit: Comprendo que tu teclado no tiene configurado acentos ni 'ñ', pero por si acaso...


----------



## Jaén

ragsdalt said:


> No es una certificacion o programa como el TOEFL, el SAT, o Cambridge. Sino es un nombre para caracteriza el tipo de estudiante.
> 
> Aquel sitio que encontraste describe exactamente la condicion de que hablo. TAG es un nombre para un estudiante que cae debajo de estas descripciones. !Que buen sitio que encontraste! Gracias por su interes en este tema...


Sí, comprendí. Sólo quería mostrar que en el área de idiomas, o Human Resources, todo mundo entiende lo que es Toefl o Cambridge, de la misma manera puede ocurrir con TAG en escuelas de educación especializada.


----------



## ragsdalt

Es para alguien aquí en los Estados Unidos que ya conoce el sistema. Podría decir “TAG” pero como es una correspondencia bastante formal, no quiero usar una alternancia de código (o sea un cambio de idiomas). Además, como mi carrera es la educación sería útil saber una manera correcta de decirlo.


----------



## ragsdalt

Jaén said:


> Sí, comprendí. Sólo quería mostrar que en el área de idiomas, o Human Resources, todo mundo entiende lo que es Toefl o Cambridge, de la misma manera puede ocurrir con TAG en escuelas de educación especializada.


 
Vale.  ...y gracias por la ayuda...te agradezco mucho.


----------



## Jaén

ragsdalt said:


> Es para alguien aquien los estados unidos que ya conoce el sistema. Podría decir “TAG” pero como es una correspondencia bastante formal, no quiero usar una alternancia de código (o sea un cambio de idiomas). Además, como mi carrera es la educación sería útil saber una manera correcta de decirlo.


Comprendo, y haces bien en preocuparte por saber.

Pero lamento decirte que no conozco un término correspondiente, por lo menos en México nunca escuché nada parecido.

Esperemos que alguien (durante el día) vea tu post. Súbelo de nuevo por la mañana y esperemos que algún especialista en el asunto nos dé una luz al respecto.  

Suerte!


----------



## micafe

Sólo se me ocurre *'estudiantes de inteligencia superior'.*


----------



## Jaén

micafe said:


> Sólo se me ocurre *'estudiantes de inteligencia superior'.*


Sí, a manera no-oficial estaría bien, pero, conoces alguna denominación formal?

Sabes si en tu país existe algo semejante a todo lo que significa la denominación "TAG"?


----------



## ragsdalt

Este fin de semana asistí una feria de empleos. Antes de hacer una entrevista, tuve que hacer una mini-entrevista para que evaluaran mi proficiencia oral en español. Ahora estoy escribiendo una carta a la mujer que me entrevistó para agradecerle. Aquí es el borrador que tengo: 


Gracias por la entrevista que me concedió este sábado en la feria de empleos. Disfruté mucho hablando con usted de mis experiencias en Argentina, España y otros lugares. De veras me hizo sentir muy cómoda durante la entrevista. 

Creo que mi extenso contacto con otras culturas, así como también mi experiencia como maestra provisional en el colegio de **, hacen de mi una buena candidata para un puesto en su distrito, el cual es que es étnica y económicamente muy variado. Mi experiencia previa trabajando con los estudiantes de inglés para no nativos y *los estudiantes de gran aptitud* muestra no sólo mi flexibilidad sino también la pasión que tengo para trabajar con poblaciones especiales. Estoy segura de que, dada mis habilidades en español e inglés, podría ser un buen aporte para el distrito de **. 

Gracias otra vez para la oportunidad de hablar con usted y aprender algo más acerca de su distrito. Si le puedo proporcionar cualquiera información adicional, por favor no dudes en llamarme a ** o mandarme un email a **.



*Si tienen alguna sugerencia, no duden en corregirme.*


----------



## Jaén

ragsdalt said:


> Gracias por la entrevista que me concedió este sábado en la feria de empleos. Disfruté mucho hablando con usted *sobre* mis experiencias en Argentina, España y otros lugares *(son otros países, o ciudades?)*. De veras me hizo sentir muy cómoda durante la entrevista.
> 
> Creo que mi extenso contacto con otras culturas, así como también mi experiencia como maestra provisional en el colegio de **, hacen de *mí* una buena candidata para un puesto en su distrito, *el cual es étnica* y económicamente muy variado. Mi experiencia previa trabajando *con estudiantes* de inglés para *no-nativos* y *los estudiantes de aptitudes/capacidades especiales* muestra no sólo mi flexibilidad sino también la pasión que tengo para trabajar con poblaciones *(grupos, tal vez?)* especiales. Estoy segura de que, *dadas* mis habilidades en español e inglés, podría ser un buen aporte para el distrito de **.
> 
> Gracias otra vez para la oportunidad de hablar con usted y *de* aprender algo más acerca de su distrito. Si le puedo proporcionar cualquiera información adicional, por favor no *dude* en llamarme a ** o mandarme un email a **.


 
Está muy bien. Dentro de este contexto, la corrección en rojo me parece adecuada. Pero veamos otras sugerencias!


----------



## ragsdalt

¡Muchísimas gracias para las sugerencias!  Como decimos en inglés: you are a life-saver!  (¿Hay un equivalente en español?  ¿Sería "Eres un salvavidas?")


----------



## Jaén

ragsdalt said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias para las sugerencias! Como decimos en inglés: you are a life-saver! (¿Hay un equivalente en español? ¿Sería "Eres un salvavidas?")


En español diríamos "me has salvado la vida" 

Pero, hombre, no es para tanto! Es un placer poder ayudar!

Ah, viste mi última corrección a tu texto? (Ver 'Edit')

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## ragsdalt

Jaén said:


> En español diríamos "me has salvado la vida"
> 
> Pero, hombre, no es para tanto! Es un placer poder ayudar!
> 
> Ah, viste mi última corrección a tu texto? (Ver 'Edit')
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Alberto.


 
¡Después de todo esto espero que me ofrezcan un trabajo!  Jaja.


----------



## Jaén

ragsdalt said:


> ¡Después de todo esto espero que me ofrezcan un trabajo! Jaja.


Seguramente, despés de la entrevista y con esta redacción impecable, ya tienes el puesto en tus manos!

Muchísima suerte!

Sinceramente, Alberto.


----------



## micafe

ragsdalt said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias *para* *por* las sugerencias!


 
This is a very common mistake. Try to memorize it: *'gracias por...' gracias por...' gracias por...'*


----------



## PPC

En la escuela donde trabajo en Atlanta, donde existe TAG, lo he traducido como "estudiantes dotados"  "programas para estudiantes dotados"


----------



## Lunalex

En referencia a GATE, lo cual es el programa para niños superdotados, quisiera saber si este término podria utilizarse para hablar sobre estos niños o mas bien intentar traducir el título.  Yo he utilizado "Niños con Talentos Especiales". ¿Podría alguien decirme si este título en español podría describir el Programa GATE?  Gracias por sus sugerencias.

Lunalex


----------



## Aserolf

También he tenido que traducir este término y como no existe algo similar en México, lo he dejado como:
*Estudiantes Dotados y Talentosos*
o
*Programa para Estudiantes Dotados y Talentosos*

Repito, no es un término oficial y esta es sólo mi interpretación.


----------



## Aserolf

Los términos sobre este tipo de traducciones abundan. El sistema educativo en EEUU es tan variado e interpretado de manera diferente en cada estado. Entre muchas de las palabras que describen el programa y señalan diferencias entre el nivel de _"giftedness"_ está el término que identifica a un estudiante *exceptionally gifted. 
*
Por este motivo, en el distrito escolar para el que trabajo y en mis traducciones yo opto por *"Estudiantes dotados y talentosos"* para _"Gifted and Talented Students",_ y 
*"estudiante superdotado"* para _"exceptionally gifted student"_. 

~Saludos


----------



## ES_online

Hola Aserolf:

Después de leer tu explicación y la diferencia que se marca entre _"exceptionally gifted student"_ y simplemente _"gifted"_, te doy la razón. Además, es importante tu aportación porque tú trabajas en un distrito escolar y supongo que entiendes bien el tema en el contexto de los Estados Unidos. Me quedo con tu aportación. Gracias. 

_Gifted and Talented Students --> _Estudiantes dotados y talentosos


Con respecto al término _GATE students. _Sé que 'GATE' _(Gifted and Talented Education) _se refiere al tipo de educación para los estudiantes dotados y talentosos. Por lo tanto, tengo la impresión de que 'GATE student' podría definirse como sinónimo de 'estudiantes dotados y talentoso'. ¿Es el caso? 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Adezga

Por si a alguien le sirve, aunque haya pasado tanto tiempo, el término oficial que usamos en España en el ámbito educativo para alumnos superdotados es "Alumnos con Altas Capacidades Intelectuales". Antiguamente la legislación educativa hacía referencia a estos alumnos como "Alumnos con Superdotación Intelectual", pero es obsoleto. 
No obstante, dentro de lo que denominamos alumnos aventajados, en España se diferencian tres grupos:
- alumnos con altas capacidades (intelectuales)
- alumnos talentosos
- alumnos precoces. 

Son diferentes, pero todos ellos tienen programas de enriquecimiento curricular adaptados a sus necesidades educativas especiales, hay centros de investigación donde pueden llevar a cabo investigaciones en función de sus habilidades y gustos...etc. 

Saludos!


----------



## jcr.meta

Se me ocurre que podrías traducirlo usando la fórmula para traducir siglas, más allá de las palabras que elijas en español. Por ejemplo:

_...estudiantes con la clasificación académica TAG (por su sigla en inglés, "Dotados y Talentosos")
_
Citar la sigla ayuda a dejar claro que es un concepto académico predefinido, que integra algo así como un baremo, para distinguirlo de adjetivos que se elegirían libremente para describir a estudiantes.


----------



## iribela

Por las dudas, comento que TAG no se entendería en todas partes (en Estados Unidos) ya que, como señaló Aserolf, en cada estado o distrito se usan diferentes denominaciones para los programas escolares. Donde yo vivo la clasificación es GT (Gifted and Talented).


----------



## Aserolf

Jaén said:


> Lo que me temía! En países subdesarrollados no tenemos todo ese cuidado con estudiantes en esas condiciones. O aprende, o aprende, no hay de otra
> 
> Pues bueno, insisto en que tendrás que poner "Estudiante TAG" o "Estudiante con certificación TAG" y explicar de qué se trata. Pues no creo que exista una denominación oficial para esta situación.
> 
> Pregunto de nuevo, para quién va dirigido este escrito? Tal vez para alguna escuela especializada en algún país hispano, si es así, tal vez ahí conozcan esta designación.  ...


*No lo teníamos hace unos años.*

En México, la *Dirección General de Desarrollo Curricular* (DGDC) de la *Secretaría de Educación Pública* (*SEP*) cuenta con el área de *Educación Especial*; en ésta, se identifican dos programas:
*Alumnos con Discapacidad* y
*Alumnos con Aptitudes Sobresalientes*. Dentro del programa de Alumnos con Aptitudes Sobresalientes se encuentran tres modelos de atención para estos alumnos. Estos se asemejan al modelo (o modelos) que sigue EEUU en su programa de _Gifted and Talented_.



Aserolf said:


> También he tenido que traducir este término y como no existe algo similar en México, lo he dejado como:
> *Estudiantes Dotados y Talentosos*
> o
> *Programa para Estudiantes Dotados y Talentosos*


 Como mencioné, no existía hace unos años. Sólo les paso la información (con enlaces) y ya ustedes decidan.
Yo, por mi parte, aún no estoy segura de traducir:
_
*Gifted and Talented Students*_ como *Estudiantes Dotados y Talentosos*
o cambiarlo a la versión mexicana de
*Alumnos con Aptitudes Sobresalientes *

Saludos


----------



## Ayafacha

Aserolf, yo también soy mexicana (de Chihuahua) y me sacaba de onda eso de "dotados" (tal vez porque se presta al albur ). Tu definición de Alumnos con Aptitudes Sobresalientes queda perfecta!!!

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## iribela

¿Te saca de onda porque te parece calco de 'gifted and talented'? Esta terminología (dotados, talentosos, superdotados, hiperdotados...) se viene manejando hace años en ámbitos académicos. Aquí verás ejemplos de diferentes países en un documento de UNESCO. Por lo general, en las escuelas de mi zona se usa lo de aptitudes o desempeño 'sobresalientes' en referencia a 'outstanding'.
Como lo de dotados y talentosos ya está muy arraigado, referirse al programa (G/T) o a sus participantes con otro nombre podría crear confusión.


----------



## Ayafacha

iribela said:


> ¿Te saca de onda porque te parece calco de 'gifted and talented'? Esta terminología (dotados, talentosos, superdotados, hiperdotados...) se viene manejando hace años en ámbitos académicos. Aquí verás ejemplos de diferentes países en un documento de UNESCO. Por lo general, en las escuelas de mi zona se usa lo de aptitudes o desempeño 'sobresalientes' en referencia a 'outstanding'.
> Como lo de dotados y talentosos ya está muy arraigado, referirse al programa (G/T) o a sus participantes con otro nombre podría crear confusión.



No, me saca de onda porque en México somos muy albureros. Entiendo tu razonamiento, es cierto que al ser conocido ya con un nombre el programa,  el usar otro puede confundir.  Sin embargo, me sigue gustando más el término que dio Aserolf... no sé, me parece más apropiado. De cualquier manera, yo siempre incluyo las siglas en inglés enseguida de la palabra traducida  (en este caso: GT, por sus siglas en inglés), así es más difícil que se confundan.

¡Muchas gracias Iribela, saludos hasta Uruguay!


----------



## iribela

Ayafacha said:


> No, me saca de onda porque en México somos muy albureros. Entiendo tu razonamiento, es cierto que al ser conocido ya con un nombre el programa,  el usar otro puede confundir.  Sin embargo, me sigue gustando más el término que dio Aserolf... no sé, me parece más apropiado. De cualquier manera, yo siempre incluyo las siglas en inglés enseguida de la palabra traducida  (en este caso: GT, por sus siglas en inglés), así es más difícil que se confundan.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias Iribela, saludos hasta Uruguay!


¡Ojalá estuviera de vacaciones en Uruguay!
Entiendo; cada quien enfoca sus traducciones en las necesidades y requisitos de sus clientes o comunidad. ¡Saludos!


----------



## KYRIOS

En España, actualmente se le llama "alumno con altas capacidades". Si lo que buscas es un acrónimo, puedes usar ACNEAE.

ACNEAE son las siglas que corresponden a alumno con necesidad específica de apoyo educativo. La LOMCE definía a este alumnado como aquel que requiere una atención educativa diferente a la ordinaria, por presentar necesidades educativas especiales, por dificultades específicas de aprendizaje, TDAH, *por sus altas capacidades intelectuales*, por haberse incorporado tarde al sistema educativo, o por condiciones personales o historia escolar.


----------



## Mirlo

De acuerdo.
 Los estudiantes superdotados generalmente no son superdotados en todas las áreas y es posible que no sean estudiantes sobresalientes con calificaciones de “A” en todo.
Ya que existen diferentes términos en diferentes países, mejor dejarlo con un termino que satisface las necesidades en Estados Unidos.


Aserolf said:


> También he tenido que traducir este término y como no existe algo similar en México, lo he dejado como:
> *Estudiantes Dotados y Talentosos*
> o
> *Programa para Estudiantes Dotados y Talentosos*
> 
> Repito, no es un término oficial y esta es sólo mi interpretación.


Cabe decir que Dotado es lo mismo que talentoso, entonces yo por lo general uso Superdotado y Talentoso.


----------

